# Zurecht schlechte Reviews: Jeremy Irons spricht über Batman v Superman



## MatthiasBrueckle (30. Mai 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Zurecht schlechte Reviews: Jeremy Irons spricht über Batman v Superman* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Zurecht schlechte Reviews: Jeremy Irons spricht über Batman v Superman


----------



## Angeldust (30. Mai 2016)

Er sagt dass der Film gut lief und insofern die Kritiken keine Rolle spielen.

Fakt ist dass er im Vergleich zu den alten 3 Batman mit Christian Bale einfach abgestunken hat. Und der kommende Teil mit der selben miesen Qualität wohl kaum wieder so viel einspielen wird.

Find Jeremy Irons hat schon immer gesagt was er dachte, kann er auch. Hat es nicht nötig sich den Mund verbieten zu lassen.


----------



## Rabowke (30. Mai 2016)

BvS war schlechter als die Nolan Triologie, aber immer noch sehenswert.

Ich wurde jedenfalls gut unterhalten, würde aber Herrn Irons dahingehend Recht geben, dass der Film zu überladen war.


----------



## matrixfehler (30. Mai 2016)

Ich fand den Film ziemlich ok.


----------



## Enisra (30. Mai 2016)

Ich hoffe ja mehr auf Batflek und Wonderwoman,


----------



## Rabowke (30. Mai 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja mehr auf Batflek und Wonderwoman,



Nä ... Wonderwoman kommt mir nicht in die Tüte.

Da spielt der "Schwarm" meiner Frau mit, Chris Pine. So einen Unsinn schauen wir uns nicht an!


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. Mai 2016)

Irons ist ein grandioser Schauspieler, aber sein Talent wurde im Film geradezu sündhaft verschwendet, durch wenige, wenig originelle Zeilen. Dasselbe Schicksal wie Waltz in "Spectre".


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Mai 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nä ... Wonderwoman kommt mir nicht in die Tüte.
> 
> Da spielt der "Schwarm" meiner Frau mit, Chris Pine. So einen Unsinn schauen wir uns nicht an!


Wenigstens bei einem Kerl zeigt sie Geschmack.  

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Rabowke (30. Mai 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Irons ist ein grandioser Schauspieler, aber sein Talent wurde im Film geradezu sündhaft verschwendet, durch wenige, wenig originelle Zeilen. Dasselbe Schicksal wie Waltz in "Spectre".


... wobei Caine immer noch der bessere Alfred ist, war und bleibt.


----------



## Worrel (30. Mai 2016)

Ich hab den Film noch nicht gesehen, daher: WTF? Batman beschließt mal eben auf Verdacht, Superman zu vernichten? Weil dieser möglicherweise eventuell vielleicht mal böse werden könnte? (Hat George Lucas das Drehbuch geschrieben?)
Quizfrage: Was ist Batman denn dann? 

Ne, da fand ich Begründung des Bat vs Sup im _The Dark Knight Returns _Cartoon Doppelfilm deutlich geschickter gelöst: Da wird Superman wegen Batman's Selbstjustiz auf letzteren angesetzt.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Mai 2016)

Ein Kumpel von mir ist großer Comic-Fan und hat viele Filme gesehen, bei denen er arg rumgemäkelt hat, aber BM vs SM fand er gar nicht mal so schlecht, wobei er auch vorher die Verrisse gelesen hatte und vorher an sich erwartete, den letzten Mist vorgeführt zu bekommen


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. Mai 2016)

Im direkten Vergleich zu Civil War stinkt Batfleck V Super - "Zu viel Haargel"-Man eindeutig ab. 
Optisch ein echter Kracher. Aber im Gegensatz zu Civil War bleiben die Charaktere total auf der Strecke und der Twist ist...wenn auch, durch Batmans labile Psyche (er hat den Tod seiner Eltern ja nie überwunden), eine gute Idee...aber total stupide und stumpf umgesetzt. Dem Filmtitel wird der Film auch nicht gerecht. Der Film dauert über 2 Stunden...da hätte man deutlich mehr aus den Figuren machen können.


----------



## patriotwarrior (30. Mai 2016)

sry man kann niemand mit Christopher Nolan vergleichen. Jedes verdammte sandkorn in seinem Film ist mit absicht dort. Er überdenkt jedes noch so kleine Detail,deshalb gilt er meiner Meinung als der Regisseur des 21 J.h. Nichts desto trotz ist der Film immernoch PopcornKino genug das spiegelt sich ja auch in dem Box office wieder.


----------



## Rabowke (30. Mai 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich hab den Film noch nicht gesehen, daher: WTF? Batman beschließt mal eben auf Verdacht, Superman zu vernichten? Weil dieser möglicherweise eventuell vielleicht mal böse werden könnte? (Hat George Lucas das Drehbuch geschrieben?)
> Quizfrage: Was ist Batman denn dann?
> 
> Ne, da fand ich Begründung des Bat vs Sup im _The Dark Knight Returns _Cartoon Doppelfilm deutlich geschickter gelöst: Da wird Superman wegen Batman's Selbstjustiz auf letzteren angesetzt.



Ganz so einfach ist es dann doch nicht und Superman ist auch hinter Batman her, eben wegen der Selbstjustiz.


----------



## Phone (30. Mai 2016)

Was ein Lug und Trug...er hat das Drehbuch gelesen und wusste worauf er sich einlässt und jetzt auf einmal ist alles wieder sooo schlecht man man man
Sein Performance war leider nicht so der Bringer , da fand ich Ben Affleck recht gut.
Ich fand den Film gut und auch besser als Civil War, da ich dort zu viele offene Fragen hatte wo bestimmte Figuren sind.


----------



## Buttonsmasher (30. Mai 2016)

Naja einen Butler zu Spielen wo man das Script ließt was man machen soll ist ja so was von schwer ^^ .
Das kann ich sogar mit etwas mehr Zeit weil ich logisch kein Schauspieler bin .  Aber wenn die Anleitung ist vom der Regi dann kann da kaum einer Fail sein und dumm rum stehen ja Sr hier Sr machen und gerade stehen . Das kann jeder mit einer guten Statur mit etwas Training genau so gut wie der Herr Oscar .


----------



## Batze (30. Mai 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Dasselbe Schicksal wie Waltz in "Spectre".


Dafür hätte Waltz seinen Oscar abgeben müssen.
Grausam, grausam überhaupt in einem Bond zu spielen mit diesem Daniel Craig, das ist doch kein James Bond.


----------



## lars9401 (30. Mai 2016)

patriotwarrior schrieb:


> sry man kann niemand mit Christopher Nolan vergleichen. Jedes verdammte sandkorn in seinem Film ist mit absicht dort. Er überdenkt jedes noch so kleine Detail,deshalb gilt er meiner Meinung als der Regisseur des 21 J.h. Nichts desto trotz ist der Film immernoch PopcornKino genug das spiegelt sich ja auch in dem Box office wieder.



Wenn Nolan doch jedes Detail überdenkt, wieso dann dieser blöde Flugzeugabsturz in The Dark Knight Rises ?? Erst brechen die Flügel ab, dann das Heck und später stürzt der Rest ab und das alles während es an einem größeren Flugzeug hängt ? Ich glaube dieser Absturz wäre für jedes Aufklärungsteam fragwürdig. Und dann wird auch noch ein Mann an Hand von einer Blutprobe identifiziert. Macht man sowas bei nem Flugzeugabsturz ? Bei dem vielleicht alles nach dem Absturz gebrannt hat. Wobei das gefakte Opfer bestimmt nicht komplett blutleer war bzw. die kleine Menge die sie rübergepumpt haben ja nun wirklich nicht ausreichen würde um jemanden nach einem Absturz zu identifizieren.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Mai 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Dafür hätte Waltz seinen Oscar abgeben müssen.
> Grausam, grausam überhaupt in einem Bond zu spielen mit diesem Daniel Craig, das ist doch kein James Bond.


Nimm das gefälligst zurück... Du willst doch nicht dass ich meine Lizenz zum Töten auspacke, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (30. Mai 2016)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Wenn Nolan doch jedes Detail überdenkt, wieso dann dieser blöde Flugzeugabsturz in The Dark Knight Rises ?? Erst brechen die Flügel ab, dann das Heck und später stürzt der Rest ab und das alles während es an einem größeren Flugzeug hängt ? Ich glaube dieser Absturz wäre für jedes Aufklärungsteam fragwürdig. Und dann wird auch noch ein Mann an Hand von einer Blutprobe identifiziert. Macht man sowas bei nem Flugzeugabsturz ? Bei dem vielleicht alles nach dem Absturz gebrannt hat. Wobei das gefakte Opfer bestimmt nicht komplett blutleer war bzw. die kleine Menge die sie rübergepumpt haben ja nun wirklich nicht ausreichen würde um jemanden nach einem Absturz zu identifizieren.


 ich kenne die Szene nicht, aber du kannst allein ein einem Haar schon per DNA nachweisen, dass es von Person X stammt und somit auch einen identifizieren, von dem kaum mehr was übrig ist. Da reicht eine kleine Blutspur auch schon aus.

Ansonsten ist aber auch vieles Drumherum bei so einem Superheldenfilm nun mal KOMPLETT frei erfunden, da würde ich mich nun echt nicht über kleinere Logikfehler bei Absturz-Physik und Leichenerkennung auslassen 



@Waltz: ich finde Craig als Bond ehrlich gesagt sogar viel passender als Waltz als Bösewicht mit seiner traditionell stets komisch selber synchronisierten Stimme ^^  das wirkt immer so, als säße der in einer eigenen Kammer und läse nur den Text vor - ein guter Synchronsprecher ist der echt nicht...


----------



## lars9401 (30. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich kenne die Szene nicht, aber du kannst allein ein einem Haar schon per DNA nachweisen, dass es von Person X stammt und somit auch einen identifizieren, von dem kaum mehr was übrig ist. Da reicht eine kleine Blutspur auch schon aus.



Mir ging halt nur darum, dass bei Nolan jedes Sandkorn seinen Platz hätte. Klar reicht da ne kleine Blutspur, aber der abgestürzte (schon vorher tote) Mann hatte Blut eines anderen in sich, welches man ihm live während das Flugzeug abgeschleppt wurde kurz mal eben von dem anderen lebenden Mann rübergepumpt hat. Also ein Mann mit 2 DNA in sich.


----------



## Corsa500 (31. Mai 2016)

Ich fand den Film nicht verkehrt. Ja, er wirkte überladen und hatte einige Pacing-Probleme, vor allem was die ganzen Flashbacks und Traumsequenzen angeht (das ist ja irgendwie so eine Snyder-Krankheit), aber der visuelle Stil war fantastisch und als es dann tatsächlich zur Sache ging, wirkte der Konflikt auch wirklich hart, ernst und düster - das ging mir bei Civil War (insgesamt wahrscheinlich immer noch der bessere Film) eigentlich nie so, das Ganze wirkte immer zu sehr wie "Spielerei". Die Actionszenen zwischen Batman und Superman waren imo wirklich, wirklich großartig, auch wenn man zu lange drauf warten musste - trotzdem mag ich die Darstellung der beiden Helden, Superman weiterhin voller Selbstzweifel und Batman als vom Joker gebrochen, sehr sehr gerne, da sie in meinen Augen enorm viel Potenzial bietet. 

Alles in allem aber zuviel Drumrum, man hat quasi versucht Superman 2,Batman 1, Batman vs Superman und Justice League 1 in einen Film zu packen. Die Parts in denen Clarks Geschichte direkt weitergeführt wurde fand ich auch sehr gut, aber ich liebe diese Darstellung seit Man of Steel eh schon enorm (was aufgrund besseren Pacings und gradlinigerem Handlungsstrang für mich auch der bessere Film ist) und Wonder Woman war in meinen Augen einfach nur brilliant in beinahe jeder Szene. 3 von 5 Sterne mag schon hinkommen, aber speziell für Filme finde ich die 10er-Wertungsskala deutlich angenehmer und würde eine 7 rausgeben.


----------



## batesvsronin (31. Mai 2016)

Der Film war ganz gut, die Leute müssen aufhören diesen mit anderen zu vergleichen. Nolans Batman war eigenständig und darauf ausgelegt realstisch zu sein. Das geht natürlich nicht mit Superman und all den anderen Metawesen...

Was mich tatsächlich ein wenig gestört hat ist (ACHTUNG SPOILER) das Batman so eine Killermaschine ist. Batman tötet nicht, lässt nicht sterben und würde sogar den Joker retten... aber gut, ist es halt ein anderer Batman, deswegen werd ich jetzt nicht anfangen rumzuheulen...
Civil War war unterhaltsamer, aber der war auch einfach lustiger und das passt nicht zu DC. Sie müssen ihr eigenes Brot backen und nicht zu sehr zu Marvel/Disney schielen.


----------



## Worrel (31. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich kenne die Szene nicht,


Abhilfe. 



> Ansonsten ist aber auch vieles Drumherum bei so einem Superheldenfilm nun mal KOMPLETT frei erfunden, da würde ich mich nun echt nicht über kleinere Logikfehler bei Absturz-Physik und Leichenerkennung auslassen


Ich finde, jeglicher Film sollte innerhalb seiner Parameter so plausibel wie möglich sein. Bei Superheldenfilmen muß man natürlich bei der jeweiligen Schöpfungsgeschichte logischerweise ein oder mehrere Augen zudrücken, aber der Rest sollte doch im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten plausibel bleiben.

Und da gibt es bei "Mr Nolan denkt an alles" meines Erachtens einen weitaus störenderen Fehler: Bane überfällt die Bank und verursacht damit, daß die Konten von Bruce Wayne leer sind. Und schwupps- tut jeder so, als sei Bruce Wayne finanziell nicht mehr als der Penner an der Bahnhofsecke. Daran, daß diese "Abhebungen" völlig illegal getätigt wurden, scheint sich keiner zu stören. Und natürlich gibt es auch keinerlei Stammkunden Kulanz - ernsthaft?

Weitere mögliche Kritikpunkte. Zugegeben: nicht alle sinnvoll, aber einige schon.


----------



## stawacz (31. Mai 2016)

ich war auch schwer enttäuscht.wie schon gesagt wurde,,die figuren wurden total lieblos eingeführt.der film war extremst überladen.da hat mir civil war auch um längen besser gefallen.und auch wenn der produzent jetzt gewechselt hat.weitere zweieinhalb std werd ich BvS oder der justice league wohl nich mehr witmen...superheldenmäßig für mich der flop des jahres


----------



## Rabowke (31. Mai 2016)

Wobei man fairerweise sagen muss, weil ja hier immer Civil War genannt wird, dass aufgrund der x Filme rund um die Avenger die Charaktere bekannt waren. D.h. hier gab es keine "origin-story" oder ähnliches.

Ich bin mal gespannt auf die 30 Minuten längere BR Fassung von BvS, ggf. wirkt das etwas runder. 

Außerdem fand ich Affleck als Batman wirklich gut, d.h. ich bin schon gespannt auf seinen Solo-Film.


----------



## Enisra (31. Mai 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wobei man fairerweise sagen muss, weil ja hier immer Civil War genannt wird, dass aufgrund der x Filme rund um die Avenger die Charaktere bekannt waren. D.h. hier gab es keine "origin-story" oder ähnliches.
> 
> Ich bin mal gespannt auf die 30 Minuten längere BR Fassung von BvS, ggf. wirkt das etwas runder.
> 
> Außerdem fand ich Affleck als Batman wirklich gut, d.h. ich bin schon gespannt auf seinen Solo-Film.



Ja, aber das halt auch der dümmste Fehler von DC, man versucht so nen Build Up wie Marvel hinzubekommen um auch so auf den Avengers Status zu kommen, nur ja, von allen Figuren bei Avengers//Civil War hatte nur jeder entweder seine Solo Film Reihe, einen Auftritt in dieser oder man kennt dessen Originstory eh wie bei Spidy, den man nach den 5 Filmen nicht mehr Groß einführen braucht und was ja auch zu dieser Dummen Szene im Film geführt hat.
Ich weiß nicht, wann soll JS kommen? Warum kommen davor nicht noch 2 Originstorys neben Wonder Woman? Da kannste auch erklären warum Flash nicht der aus der Serie ist, wo es wohl auch ne Erklärung zu gibt


----------

